# Who closed the Sup Donnie thread?



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

Well?


----------



## CapenCyber (Feb 10, 2010)

What thread was that?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2010)

i got one of those mushroomhead beenies you wanted stitch


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> What thread was that?



The one about lawncare, a bit of an institution! I was rather peeved someone removed it.



jymellis said:


> i got one of those mushroomhead beenies you wanted stitch



PM me bbz!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 10, 2010)

somebody closed sup donnie? What in the fuck!?


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> somebody closed sup donnie? What in the fuck!?



Exactly man. What, in the fuck?


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 10, 2010)

Stitch said:


> The one about lawncare, a bit of an institution! I was rather peeved someone removed it.


The mods have come to the conclusion that nonsense derived threads or anything pointless like that thread will be closed. We're trying to clean up around here and closing threads like that just makes our jobs easier. Also most of the original posts are from 2+ years ago and the original posters don't even post on this forum any more.

If you feel peeved there are other forums where you can continue/revive the thread.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> The mods have come to the conclusion that nonsense derived threads or anything pointless like that thread will be closed. We're trying to clean up around here and closing threads like that just makes our jobs easier. Also most of the original posts are from 2+ years ago and the original posters don't even post on this forum any more.
> 
> If you feel peeved there are other forums where you can continue/revive the thread.



It's funny how you say 'trying to clean up' when locking harmless threads, but there are two threads I can name off the top of my head were posters have openly mocked and insulted mods and all i saw was a mild sigh. Not a ban, not a nap, not even a thread locked. I think you need to concentrate your efforts on stuff that's actually causing problems, rather than having some minor power trip about stuff you couldn't control back in the day. 

If you remember the 100k thread, Chris created that for all the nutters to post in to keep the rest of the threads clean. Have you thought some of the harmless joke threads do exactly that also?


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 10, 2010)

Stitch said:


> It's funny how you say 'trying to clean up' when locking harmless threads, but there are two threads I can name off the top of my head were posters have openly mocked and insulted mods and all i saw was a mild sigh. Not a ban, not a nap, not even a thread locked. I think you need to concentrate your efforts on stuff that's actually causing problems, rather than having some minor power trip about stuff you couldn't control back in the day.
> 
> If you remember the 100k thread, Chris created that for all the nutters to post in to keep the rest of the threads clean. Have you thought some of the harmless joke threads do exactly that also?



Thanks for the suggestion Stitch but I don't know why I'm even debating this with you. The reason for this clean up is now this site is larger than it's ever been. The few mods who are on here are spending less and less time on here. We don't have all the time on here to keep combing through threads to find who has insulted or mocked the mods. Trust me the mods know what's happening and if shit slips up we eventually get it thank to people who report it or PM one of us.

I'm sure these joke threads do attract all the nutters but we're trying to discourage people from posting on here just to post in these joke threads. This isn't 4chan. There are other forums out there that will allow that and if you and anyone else who wants to post like that is more than welcome to go there and post.

Not having a power trip as I wasn't part of the thread back then nor do I wish I was. The 100k thread being locked up was not my call. In fact I even brought back the 250k thread if you recall. I was all for it but it was locked down by another mod. But the fact remains that there a lot of people who are using this forum for mainly OT chat which becomes a bit too much to moderator and sift through when there are so few mods. Oh and as for the threads that are soo bad that the moderators should be taking care of them instead of your thread - why not report them? 

Btw - just so you know the majority of the mods are behind this decision as such I'm not acting alone.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Stitch but I don't know why I'm even debating this with you. The reason for this clean up is now this site is larger than it's ever been. The few mods who are on here are spending less and less time on here. We don't have all the time on here to keep combing through threads to find who has insulted or mocked the mods. Trust me the mods know what's happening and if shit slips up we eventually get it thank to people who report it or PM one of us.



I'm talking about instances were mods post and are then insulted afterwards. That's unacceptable IMO. Given your propensity for knee-jerk reactions I figured you'd be all over that like flies on a shit but that gets let go. 



djpharoah said:


> I'm sure these joke threads do attract all the nutters but we're trying to discourage people from posting on here just to post in these joke threads. This isn't 4chan. There are other forums out there that will allow that and if you and anyone else who wants to post like that is more than welcome to go there and post.



The majority of mod action I see is them closing threads with questions and sayng "ZOMG USE T3H SEARCH FUNCTIONS" and the rest of it is closing old threads revived after being searched for saying "ZOMG STOP NECRO BUMPING". Place is more like a chatroom now more than ever because you are going about preventing stimulating discussion - if the only place people can talk without you swanning in and locking shit left right and centre is Off-Topic why do you think they post there more than anywhere else? Dude, even your signature contains examples of this stuff.



djpharoah said:


> Not having a power trip as I wasn't part of the thread back then nor do I wish I was. The 100k thread being locked up was not my call. In fact I even brought back the 250k thread if you recall. I was all for it but it was locked down by another mod. But the fact remains that there a lot of people who are using this forum for mainly OT chat which becomes a bit too much to moderator and sift through when there are so few mods.



See above. As for the power trip statement, maybe if you stopped marching around like you were only one here who knew anything about anything then stuff might flow with a bit less friction. Just a heads up 



djpharoah said:


> Oh and as for the threads that are soo bad that the moderators should be taking care of them instead of your thread - why not report them?



I tend to, actually.



djpharoah said:


> Btw - just so you know the majority of the mods are behind this decision as such I'm not acting alone.



Sweet. Must have been a pretty rapid discussion about that thread in the last half an hour.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly stitch I've been holding back. I think you're a self centered whiny kid who has nothing to do but stir up shit. You seem to realize you're NOT a mod on here so fuck off. I'm open to suggestions but you're now crossed past the line of criticizing me and the others mods.

So you'd rather see tons of repeat threads and necro bumps on ss.org? Doesn't seem to be the consensus on here with the other older and more mature crowd that still posts here. I'm even talking about the members from when Chris was the admin. 

I don't lock shit left and right man - there's usually a very valid reason why things get locked. If you can't figure it out then I feel for you. 

Enjoy your nap - you've brought it upon yourself. No power trip needed. This is an instance of what you said above.



> I can name off the top of my head were posters have openly mocked and insulted mods and all i saw was a mild sigh. Not a ban, not a nap, not even a thread locked


I've decided to act on that.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Honestly stitch I've been holding back. I think you're a self centered whiny kid who has nothing to do but stir up shit. You seem to realize you're NOT a mod on here so fuck off. I'm open to suggestions but you're now crossed past the line of criticizing me and the others mods.



That's fine, I think you're a whiny kid who's thinking he's god's gift since he's been made a mod. You march into thread and make authoritive statements that are later proved to be wrong but you don't ever act on it. You need to get a grip and take your head out your arse. I openly requested not to be a mod actually, so i didn't start acting exactly how you do.



djpharoah said:


> So you'd rather see tons of repeat threads and necro bumps on ss.org? Doesn't seem to be the consensus on here with the other older and more mature crowd that still posts here. I'm even talking about the members from when Chris was the admin.



I'd rather see you get a grip and let some conversation come about rather than clamping down on it because you're a mod and you have the power to do so.



djpharoah said:


> I don't lock shit left and right man - there's usually a very valid reason why things get locked. If you can't figure it out then I feel for you.



This is exactly what I'm talkign about. What gives you the right to talk down to me? We've been here as long (I think I've been here longer, actually - and I don't think we're wildly different in age) as each other but you seem to think you are somehow better than me.



djpharoah said:


> Enjoy your nap - you've brought it upon yourself. No power trip needed. This is an instance of what you said above.
> 
> 
> I've decided to act on that.



Enjoy it.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## 8string (Feb 10, 2010)

why the huge eyes? 
I'd rather say


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2010)

cuz if you where following it, that all happened pretty damn fast lol.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 10, 2010)

This has gone past why threads get locked. It's now some personal beef that you have with me Simon. I'm talking down to you because you're questioning what was done. This is now just a pissing match that will only end in one way. If it ends that way it'll be foretold that I was on a huge power trip and banned you.

As for god's gift - highly doubt it. I'm only a mod on here to clean up etc. It's a totally thankless job and you get the most criticism from dicks like you even though we do so much on here. Frankly part of this response is why a few mods now are also thinking of stepping down and leaving. This site is almost becoming a job which frankly I'm starting not to like.


----------

